# Quick Air Shock Question



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Getting ready to buy shocks, air shocks are the same price as good Monroe conventional shocks. Air shocks are going on the front of my stock Rubicon to support plow weight. 

Question- should I put air on the back also? Maybe to help with counterweight if I decide to add it, or pull a trailer? Since they are the same price is there any reason not to?

Second question- steering stabilizer- Monroe from the parts store ok? They also had a brand called KYB that the guy said is decent. Thought?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I went with air shocks on all 4 corners for the exact reasons you listed (counterweight and trailer towing).

I have used Napa/Monroe for steering stabilizer shocks for many years without issue. I am familiar with KYB, but have never used their steering shocks. That said, we install a fair amount of KYB shocks & struts on import cars though, and they seem to do the job.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1829575 said:


> I went with air shocks on all 4 corners for the exact reasons you listed (counterweight and trailer towing).
> 
> I have used Napa/Monroe for steering stabilizer shocks for many years without issue. I am familiar with KYB, but have never used their steering shocks. That said, we install a fair amount of KYB shocks & struts on import cars though, and they seem to do the job.


Thank you for the reply. Hey can I ask about your air line going through the support, I believe you cut a hole for it? Reason?

Another- after looking at summer tire reviews I am tending towards General Grabber HTS. Are you familiar with these?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

The fitting for the air line on the front shocks is aimed directly into the shock tower. Adding a hole in the shock tower allows the air line to be run straight into the fitting to avoid kinks.

Grabber HTS is a pretty good summer tire. Along those lines, also look at the Firestone Destination LE2. 
Just curious... are these for the Jeep of something else?


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1829591 said:


> The fitting for the air line on the front shocks is aimed directly into the shock tower. Adding a hole in the shock tower allows the air line to be run straight into the fitting to avoid kinks.
> 
> Grabber HTS is a pretty good summer tire. Along those lines, also look at the Firestone Destination LE2.
> Just curious... are these for the Jeep of something else?


Yes stock 04 Rubicon, stock 16" wheels

Fwiw I put a set of Mastercraft Courser HSX on my Dodge Ram 1500 and am extremely happy with them. Price was right and they are performing every bit as well as the Bridgestone Duallers I was running, and after a year of hard highway miles I see little if any tread wear. I don't know if these would be a choice for the Jeep also?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

If it sees nothing but pavement, I like the Firestone Destination LE2. That said, most Jeep owners at least want an all terrain tire for appearance if nothing else (this is me... I don't do any real off-roading, but thought a Jeep should have an all-terrain tire). I went with the Firestone Destination A/T. Been driving it all summer, and it is a great tire on the highway (smooth & quiet).


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1829597 said:


> If it sees nothing but pavement, I like the Firestone Destination LE2. That said, most Jeep owners at least want an all terrain tire for appearance if nothing else (this is me... I don't do any real off-roading, but thought a Jeep should have an all-terrain tire). I went with the Firestone Destination A/T. Been driving it all summer, and it is a great tire on the highway (smooth & quiet).


My summer concern is quietness, smoothness and rain performance. Don't want any even slight noise from A/T.

Nova I edited and added to my above post, while you were posting. Please comment on the Mastercraft tires ^^


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Let me ask this... I believe the Rubicons came with a "LT" tire (load range E/10 ply rated). Are you sticking with that or will you be fitting a standard load "P" series tire?

I wish I could comment on the Mastercraft HSX, but that is not a tire I have any personal experience with.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1829607 said:


> Let me ask this... I believe the Rubicons came with a "LT" tire (load range E/10 ply rated). Are you sticking with that or will you be fitting a standard load "P" series tire?
> .


I did not think about that- what is your advice?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

If it is just being used as a commuter vehicle, a P-series tire will be adequate for a Wrangler. I would never recommend dropping from a "E" rated tire on a 2500 series truck, but on a Jeep, it will be fine.

Given the information you have provided, I would still recommend the Firestone Destination LE2. Very hard to beat for the money. If money is no object, the Michelin LTX MS2 is in a class all by itself.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1829615 said:


> If it is just being used as a commuter vehicle, a P-series tire will be adequate for a Wrangler. I would never recommend dropping from a "E" rated tire on a 2500 series truck, but on a Jeep, it will be fine.
> 
> Given the information you have provided, I would still recommend the Firestone Destination LE2. Very hard to beat for the money. If money is no object, the Michelin LTX MS2 is in a class all by itself.


I will look at the LE2 tonight when I get home. Thanks again!


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

You're welcome.
Keep us posted after you've made a decision and put a few miles on them.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

novawagonmaster;1829621 said:


> You're welcome.
> Keep us posted after you've made a decision and put a few miles on them.


Jon- I am installing rear shocks today. Where did you mount your air valve? And the air fitting on the shocks pointing in or out?

While we're at it where did you mount your front air valve?


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Rear shocks:
Fittings on shocks toward the inside (under vehicle).
Air valve is mounted with a bracket I made and attached to bumper bracket under the license plate.

Front shocks:
Fittings on shocks oriented towards the rear. Made holes in shock towers to route hoses.
Air valve mounted in existing hole facing forward on front bumper. Easy access was top priority because I will be adjusting pressure every time plow is put on/taken off.


----------

